
Could you give up flying? Meet the no-plane pioneers - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2019/may/22/could-you-give-up-flying-meet-the-no-plane-pioneers
======
tomkat0789
“I like the children to realise how far they’ve travelled and see how the
landscape changes. It’s just a thing we’ve always worked around. Your journey
becomes part of your holiday.”

+1 to this! I haven't traveled much like this since I was young and I miss it!
However, I don't remember if the CO2 emissions balance out. Would a plane load
of people traveling from, say, London to Berlin create more emissions flying
or taking the various forms of ground transit? Traveling less far, less often
is probably the more effective message.

~~~
perfunctory
Here, I just saved you 10 sec of your life -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_transp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_transport#Sectors)

------
perfunctory
This is important. Especially for us, the HN crowd. I believe we use
disproportionally large share of flying. Please reconsider flying to
conferences. The environmental-cost/carrier-benefit ratio is not worth it.

